# How to Pick a Puppy



## tst (Mar 3, 2016)

I've tried browsing through the forums (not the most easy search tool) as I'm sure this has been asked many times before, but ...

What characteristics should you look for in a puppy? At 6-8 weeks old, what are desirable traits? Assuming you are buying from a well-regarded, responsible breeder, the chance of getting a dog with major issues is slim (I would think).

So what SHOULD I look for in a dog I intend to be a family dog, almost certain not intending to do anything beyond basic obedience training. I don't mind high drive as long as he/she has an off switch (my dad got a pup from the breeder I intend to buy from [Witmer-Tyson] who is very high drive with a slow off switch).

Please be specific ... ie. if I want a little less of a drive, what will that look like in an 8 week old pup? What would a higher drive look like? I know Randy will be able to tell, but I'm just curious for my own knowledge.

Thanks!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

honestly, the breeder should be picking your puppy. They know the puppies best and unless you spend hours observing them, you aren't going to know their traits.

A responsible breeder should go over exactly what you are looking for. Do you want an active family pet - hiking, out on the lake every weekend, etc etc. Do you plan to do any dog sports like agility, barn hunt, etc? 

You really can't judge in one visit. Or even several. You may think that the pup is low-drive because he's content to cuddle on your visit. But he's actually been go go go for half the day already.
The pup who seems to be all over the place and full of energy may be the most laid back one in the litter who just finished a nap. 

Ask the breeder to explain what he thinks will make a pup a good match for you. That way you will know exactly what he is seeing in the pup and what makes him think it is good for you.


----------



## tst (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks Dainerra, that makes sense.


----------



## Konakai95 (May 4, 2016)

100% Agree 



Dainerra said:


> honestly, the breeder should be picking your puppy. They know the puppies best and unless you spend hours observing them, you aren't going to know their traits.
> 
> A responsible breeder should go over exactly what you are looking for. Do you want an active family pet - hiking, out on the lake every weekend, etc etc. Do you plan to do any dog sports like agility, barn hunt, etc?
> 
> ...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You are going to a very experienced breeder. Let them pick for you. Be honest with them and yourself. Let them know your goals, your level of experience, how much time you will actually spend exercising and training your puppy/dog (not how much time you wish you could spend), etc. Then sit back and trust the breeder.


----------



## tst (Mar 3, 2016)

Are there any character differences between male and females that generally hold true?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

not so much that individual personality and experiences don't have more impact. For example, males tend to be Mama's boys while females will often choose the man as "their" person.
Males tend to be more protective of the entire property while females tend to focus more on the people. Males tend to be goofy and immature while females calm down faster.


----------



## tst (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah, that's the type of information I was looking for, thanks again Dainerra. I saw the same tendencies with our import female and her male puppy we had when I was young (female really took to my dad, barked at other cars at stoplights, etc.; male less so ... just wasn't sure if this was typical/expected or not).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If the litter is pretty uniform, a breeder could offer you a choice. They might encourage you to pick between two or three or only bring out the two or three they are offering for your choice. 

Lots of people do like to have a choice. If Ramona and Rosa are equally suited to your family/lifestyle/expectations, then it is up to you to choose between them by whatever is important to you. You can choose by which one displays the character you want, or you can choose by which one appeals more in looks -- either should be fine.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

almost got whip lash while driving by a huge sign in front of one of the newer "Animal Hospitals
*“PICK A PUPPY SEMINAR”, Tuesday, May 31, 6:30 – 7:30 pm*

*So I checked it out once I got home to see what was on the agenda.*
Thinking of getting a new puppy? This is the seminar for you! Answers all your questions:

should I get a puppy? is this the right time?
what breed should I get?
where should I get my puppy?
what questions should I ask the breeder?
what questions should a breeder ask me?
how do I tell if this is a good breeder or a puppy mill?
what can I expect when I bring my new puppy home?
Call 905-xxx - xxxx to register. This seminar is sponsored by Oshawa Animal Hospital and offered as a free community service." in the area 


Oh brother .


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

carmspack said:


> almost got whip lash while driving by a huge sign in front of one of the newer "Animal Hospitals
> *“PICK A PUPPY SEMINAR”, Tuesday, May 31, 6:30 – 7:30 pm*
> 
> *So I checked it out once I got home to see what was on the agenda.*
> ...


What is the problem with this? The seminar does not seem to be how to pick a puppy out of a specific litter, but perhaps to get people to THINK before they jump about a lot of different questions. It would depend on who is actually putting together the seminar. If it is the local shelter, it would probably be slanted toward getting a pup from a shelter rather than any breeder. But some animal hospitals are actually very breeder-friendly. And breeders aren't putting on seminars to encourage people to THINK before they jump.


----------



## delloRN (Feb 5, 2016)

*male vs female*

Hello All,
I will be a first time owner this June...waiting many years for GSD. The litter has 10 males and 2 females. I had deposited money for a female but considering how many males...is it more important to allow the breeder to pick based on personality rather than gender??? I have never had a dog before and am planning on Agility, hiking, biking, running, many various dogs in our neighborhood. As a newbie I want to make the best choice. Should I just rely on breeder? 
Completely in love with German Shepherds no matter what.:smile2:


----------



## tst (Mar 3, 2016)

Have a feeling most here will say absolutely go with the breeder's recommendation and put more emphasis on the dog's character than on its sex. Just what I'm expecting ...


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

delloRN said:


> Hello All,
> I will be a first time owner this June...waiting many years for GSD. The litter has 10 males and 2 females. I had deposited money for a female but considering how many males...is it more important to allow the breeder to pick based on personality rather than gender??? I have never had a dog before and am planning on Agility, hiking, biking, running, many various dogs in our neighborhood. As a newbie I want to make the best choice. Should I just rely on breeder?
> Completely in love with German Shepherds no matter what.:smile2:


It depends. Is there a particular reason that you wanted a female? If not, then I would definitely just go with what ever dog the breeder feels is the best match. 
If you are set on a female (and I just prefer a girl is a good enough reason), then the breeder should have no problem moving your deposit to another litter.

Personally, I prefer boys. No messy heat cycles. They are big goofballs and can take longer to emotionally mature. Rather like the human variety of boys.


----------

